# LG R310 13,3" Core 2 HD3470 für 749€



## Riezonator (22. Februar 2009)

*LG R310 13,3" Core 2 HD3470 für 749€*

Hallo,

da ich demnächst (Hoffe nächste woche) endlich meine Gutschrift für mein Asus NB bekomme hab ich mich schonmal bei meinen Saturn umgeschaut und ein interresantes Angebot gefunden:

Produkt: R310-K.APSAG P7350/4GB/320GB

Lass euch nicht durch den Preis stören im laden steht es für ~750€

also jetzt ein paar fragen gibt es ein vergleichbares 13" NB mit ähnlicher austattung? wichtig wäre mir die Graka das da keine X4500MHD drin ist und HDMI (aus beruflichen gründen) der rest ist latte ach ja und wenn es dann noch so geil aussieht wie das LG (Martini RED ) 

Naja jetzt zu LG Verarbeitung/Haptik? Qualität/Langlebigkeit? Service/Garantie Leistungen?

Hoffe auf regeanteil nahme 

Gruss


----------



## Driver76 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: LG R310 13,3" Core 2 HD3470 für 749€*

Also es gibt keine notebooks mit 13zoll die eine gute geforce hat... Die sind einfach net fürs gamen gedacht..


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: LG R310 13,3" Core 2 HD3470 für 749€*

LG P310 Camini?!?
Geforce 9600M GT mit GDDR3, also wenn das keine gute Graka ist...


----------



## Riezonator (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: LG R310 13,3" Core 2 HD3470 für 749€*

jo das ding hab ich auch schon gesehen hammer teil und weil das ODD nicht mehr rein passt gibt es ein externes dazu xD

naja geiles teil aber das überstigt mein buget mit ca: 1200euro 

PS für alle die es interressiert
Notebook Test News auf notebookjournal.de - Tests - Zocker Leichtgewicht


----------



## Driver76 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: LG R310 13,3" Core 2 HD3470 für 749€*

Ich habe es auch begriffen^^ wenn man ein 17zöller nimmt, bekommt man viel mehr leistung
zB der Notebooksektor - ASUS G2S-7R111G - Core 2 Extreme X7800 / 2.6 GHz - Centrino Duo - RAM 2 GB Festplatte 200 GB + 160 GB - DVD�RW (+R DL) / DVD-RAM / HD DVD-ROM - GF 8600M GT TurboCache mit 1 GB - Gigabit Ethernet - WLAN : Bluetooth 2.0 EDR, 802 leider hat es eine ältere grafikkarte... 
oder den kleinen bruder von ihm ASUS G2S-7R062C Vista Home Premium - computeruniverse.net naja es ist frangens würdig ob es sich lohnt für 400mhz so viel geld mehr auszugeben. Dann jetzt mal im ernst, welches programm unterstützt 4kerne??? Oder dieses modell sehr leistungs stark
PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
Mfg


----------

